# Basso Ascot



## marius.suiram (Mar 2, 2019)

It is a early 90's frame,  which o bought it today.
Columbus MS tubing . Never built .
I was interested what group should I use to.build it.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Don’t know if this is a lightweight forum question


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 3, 2019)

marius.suiram said:


> It is a early 90's frame,  which o bought it today.
> Columbus MS tubing . Never built .
> I was interested what group should I use to.build it.
> 
> ...



Basso  cycles from this period are usually kitted out with high quality components.
You'll be searching for Campagnolo or Shimano 'Dura Ace' stuff.
Nice frame, interesting concept with all those different tubing sizes. Beautiful construction.
Love to see it when you've built it.
@juvela 
@bulldog1935 
@petritl


----------



## juvela (Mar 3, 2019)

-----

Croce, not Jim.

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ah! d'Aune!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 5, 2019)

https://jlins.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/campagnolo-road-range-1992-catalog/

If not Record, go for Chorus - you won't be sorry.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm going to add here Campy tried their damnedest not to copy SunTour after the patent expired - CdA was one of the attempts to duplicate the SunTour result with a more complicated RD mechanism (Shimano introduced their SunTour copies 2 years before the patent expired).  Campy finally threw up their hands in 88 and built their SunTour Copy across the board with the introduction of Chorus.
Ask Tad, Lou, anyone who's given up on older Shimano, Campy, Simplex, and replaced with SunTour...or Chorus.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 6, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm going to add here Campy tried their damnedest not to copy SunTour after the patent expired - CdA was one of the attempts to duplicate the SunTour result with a more complicated RD mechanism (Shimano introduced their SunTour copies 2 years before the patent expired).  Campy finally threw up their hands in 88 and built their SunTour Copy across the board with the introduction of Chorus.
> Ask Tad, Lou, anyone who's given up on older Shimano, Campy, Simplex, and replaced with SunTour...or Chorus.
> View attachment 959741



Experience breeds knowledge!


----------

